# I Passed!! Yea



## Rncoder (Nov 27, 2007)

I just checked my credentials on line and it says I am a cpc-a...so i guess i passed my test! yea!!  I am just too jazzed...and totally relieved that i do not have to take that bear of a test again!!  I am a emergency room RN and I always thought nursing boards were hard...CPC takes the cake by far as one of the most challenging tests i have taken.   ......  but if i can do, anyone can....yea!!! i passed  (i think)!!


----------



## s_nunn (Nov 28, 2007)

I just found out I passed yesterday too!  Congratulations!


----------



## Rncoder (Nov 28, 2007)

congrats to you !!!


----------



## TB RNCPC (Nov 28, 2007)

*Congrats!!!!*

YEA!!!
I am so happy for you! I took my nursing state boards on my 21st birthday and thought that was bad. It was preschool compared to this test. I've been in medical billing for over 10 years. I've kept up my RN ceu's also. I started studying in January this year and took my test in September and passed! I have alot of respect for anyone who sits for the test, esp those who go thru it twice. What an opportunity we now have with our medical backgrounds.
Congrats!!!!!  I am so happy for you!!!
Terri RN, CPC


----------



## aces78rp (Nov 28, 2007)

WAY TO GO!!!! I am studing for mine right now. I hope I do as good as you.


----------



## msbrowning (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats!! I know the feeling. I didn't even think to check the website to see if I passed. I just waited and waited and waited. Then finally one Friday I checked my mailbox and saw a big white envelope from AAPC, it was then I knew that I passed. I jumped all over the place. I know my neighbors were looking at me like I was crazy, but I did not care; I was just happy that I passed. Obtaining the CPC certification is a great accomplishment. Congrats again.  

Na'Ketta Williams, CPC


----------



## Rncoder (Nov 28, 2007)

I hear you about nursing boards. those were very hard. I took the nursing boards when they were two days long..talk about stress!! I have to hand it to anyone who passed the CPC test. It was a bear! I have so much more respect for my medical record (non-nurse) friends. They always impressed me anyways with how much they knew. The best thing about passing is knowing I do not have to take it again!!


----------



## Deadpd (Nov 29, 2007)

*exam*

I'm going for my CPC-H on the 22.  I just hope I pass!!


----------



## Ms.M (Nov 29, 2007)

i just have a question for you what made you decide on taking the cpc exam if you're already a certified rn?


----------



## Rncoder (Nov 29, 2007)

I wanted to do something different and since i have kids, something to do at home. I have been an rn for 20 years and have worked in cancer nursing (oncology) to running a physician practice....Now I work in the ER. I'm not getting any younger. 12 hour shifts, holidays, no lunches, heavy lifting..I HURT when i get home. A group of us looked into different things..medical billing, etc.. and 2 of my friends took an RN coder course that i also ended up taking. It was expensive and 1 week long but we have a certification that was good enought to be recognized by our hospital to let us do the er coding. I now am working for a company that does remote (from home) er coding..and they onlly hire RNs to code. They really were pushing to have us get a more of a main stream certification, so I studied for a couple of weeks and took the test. I do code from home 2-3 hours when i dont work. I could make more working extra shifts inthe ER but I can't do laundry when i am at the hospital.   I honestly can say that if I was not a nurse with lots of first hand experience, i don't think i could have passed the test. I try to imagine being newly out of a coding program and taking this test. It was hard. A lot of the scenarios and even the terminology was hard..for me. Hats off to you who have done it without a heavy medical background. As far as being a Rn and getting into coding, it really is becoming a niche market for us. I am taking to an insurance company right now too. They like that we can read between the lines just based on our nursing experience. go figure. It is a nice break from working in the hospital. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## kvasquez (Dec 27, 2007)

*Great!!*

I am glad to hear that another person passed the tests...but sadly for me I have fail my test twice already  what advice can you give me?
kwovanessa@yahoo.com


----------



## Joyceie (Sep 30, 2008)

*cpc exam*

Good for everyone that has passed, I took mine on Saturday 9/27.  How long does it take to know if you passed?  And how will I tell other than waiting for the letter in the mail?


----------



## tmendoza (Nov 20, 2008)

kvasquez said:


> I am glad to hear that another person passed the tests...but sadly for me I have fail my test twice already  what advice can you give me?
> kwovanessa@yahoo.com


 I just took my 1st one last Saturday. I am hoping that I passed it though. It was so hard but I did finish the 150 questions. Just keep trying, maybe you should study medical terminology and anatomy. It really helps!!


----------



## kmhall (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations to all!!!!


----------



## Anna Weaver (Nov 21, 2008)

*RNcoder*



Rncoder said:


> I wanted to do something different and since i have kids, something to do at home. I have been an rn for 20 years and have worked in cancer nursing (oncology) to running a physician practice....Now I work in the ER. I'm not getting any younger. 12 hour shifts, holidays, no lunches, heavy lifting..I HURT when i get home. A group of us looked into different things..medical billing, etc.. and 2 of my friends took an RN coder course that i also ended up taking. It was expensive and 1 week long but we have a certification that was good enought to be recognized by our hospital to let us do the er coding. I now am working for a company that does remote (from home) er coding..and they onlly hire RNs to code. They really were pushing to have us get a more of a main stream certification, so I studied for a couple of weeks and took the test. I do code from home 2-3 hours when i dont work. I could make more working extra shifts inthe ER but I can't do laundry when i am at the hospital.   I honestly can say that if I was not a nurse with lots of first hand experience, i don't think i could have passed the test. I try to imagine being newly out of a coding program and taking this test. It was hard. A lot of the scenarios and even the terminology was hard..for me. Hats off to you who have done it without a heavy medical background. As far as being a Rn and getting into coding, it really is becoming a niche market for us. I am taking to an insurance company right now too. They like that we can read between the lines just based on our nursing experience. go figure. It is a nice break from working in the hospital. Good luck to everyone!!



I have been a coder for several years and I can say I love it. My sister is an RN and is talking about getting into coding also. She says the same thing when she comes home after 12 hour shifts (she hurts). She's in her mid 50's and the work does not get easier. I think she would make a great RN-Coder, she thinks she would like it. I keep telling her there are courses she can take. If you have any insight in courses, could you PM me please so I can give her the information. I would appreciate it, I just hate seeing her come home in pain at the end of a day and knowing she has to do it all over again. She's still got several years to work and I think she would work even longer if she's not on her feet so long at a time. Thanks and I will tell her there are other nurses who also feel the same way.


----------

